# Black Sandblasting Sand???



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

So I've read a couple threads and most people here, give Bell & Mackenzie Blackshot thumbs up. I've googled my ass off but I still cant seem to find a place to buy it in Toronto. Does anyone know a store that sells Bell & Mackenzie Blackshot?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am currently using this in my main tank http://www.tscstores.com/50LB-ENVIROBLAST-SANDBLASTING-SAND-P4428.aspx

There is a thread about this here http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42499


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Fyneprint, I have 2 buckets of sand that I'm not using.


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

george said:


> Fyneprint, I have 2 buckets of sand that I'm not using.


Thanks George... But Acton is a little too far for me to travel.


----------



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

*Whiby has a place to buy that*



FynePrint said:


> So I've read a couple threads and most people here, give Bell & Mackenzie Blackshot thumbs up. I've googled my ass off but I still cant seem to find a place to buy it in Toronto. Does anyone know a store that sells Bell & Mackenzie Blackshot?


I just bought some at Bathe & Mclellan building material in Whitby. They have different grit sizes, 12, 20, 30... $12 for 88lbs


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Which sizes are best from bathe and mclelland?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Is this stuff inert?

I looked up the properties of Ilmenite (which is listed as what sandblasting sand is derived from). It has sulphates and chlorides. How good is this in the long term....any leaching issues?

Al.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

FynePrint said:


> So I've read a couple threads and most people here, give Bell & Mackenzie Blackshot thumbs up. I've googled my ass off but I still cant seem to find a place to buy it in Toronto. Does anyone know a store that sells Bell & Mackenzie Blackshot?


Where abouts in Toronto?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Bell and Mackenzie black sandblasting sand is derived from slag. Slag is the waste product of the smelting industry and is comprised of different components. It is sometimes from nickel, copper or iron smelting and will contain leachates from them. We bought it for our tanks when we redid them 2 1/2 years ago. we couldn't keep snails and crustaceans for any length of time in the aquariums containing it. A number of plant species also melted in tanks with it. After 2 1/2 years some of the tanks that still contain it can finally sustain snails but that's probably after 1000's of gallons of water changes.

It's cheap but is bad news. This is from long term experience. Stay away


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

menagerie said:


> Bell and Mackenzie black sandblasting sand is derived from slag. Slag is the waste product of the smelting industry and is comprised of different components. It is sometimes from nickel, copper or iron smelting and will contain leachates from them. We bought it for our tanks when we redid them 2 1/2 years ago. we couldn't keep snails and crustaceans for any length of time in the aquariums containing it. A number of plant species also melted in tanks with it. After 2 1/2 years some of the tanks that still contain it can finally sustain snails but that's probably after 1000's of gallons of water changes.
> 
> It's cheap but is bad news. This is from long term experience. Stay away


+1

Lost a few hundred!! yellow shrimp, MTS snails and a handful of apple snails using this "substrate" never ever again. Plants grew great though.


----------

